# Automontowanie w kde

## buzzer

Problem z automontowaniem w kde mam od czasu pojawienia się hal w wersji 0.5.7, kiedy to po upgrade hal nie startował. Po downgrade do wersji 0.5.5 wszystko wróciło do normy.

Ostatnio odmaskowała się wersja kde-3.5.5 oraz dbus-0.62. Po  niej spróbowałem i wrzuciłem hal 0.5.7. Startuje, ale nie pojawia mi się okienko kde po włożeniu płyty lub pamięci usb, a w 

Centrum sterowania/Urządzenia peryferyjne/Urządzenia przechowywania danych/Zaawansowane 

opcje:

Włącz HAL 

oraz: 

Włącz odpytywanie napędów CD

są wygaszone, i nie mam pomysłu od której strony się do tego zabrać.

W konquerorze media:/ jest teraz puste...

Nie wiecie co jest przyczyną?

Edit 1:

A jak u Was po ostatnich update? Wszystko działa?

..::Milu Edit: Złączenie 2 postów. Używaj guzika Zmień jeśli coś chcesz dodać zanim kto inny odpowie.

----------

## kurak

moze smieszne pytanie, ale robiles /etc/init.d/hald start/restart ?

----------

## buzzer

Tak, a nawet restart całego systemu

----------

## milu

Pokaż wyniki poleceń:

```
groups twoj_uzytkownik

rc-status
```

----------

## buzzer

```
groups użytkownik

root bin daemon sys adm tty disk wheel floppy mail man console audio cdrom dialout at video squid xfs games cdrw usb qmail postdrop portage konio messagebus haldaemon plugdev locate users
```

```
rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 gpm                                                                [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                [ started  ]

 dbus                                                               [ started  ]

 hald                                                               [ started  ]

 irda                                                               [ started  ]

 dcron                                                              [ started  ]

 ivman                                                              [ started  ]

 local                                                              [ started  ]

 laptop_mode                                                        [ started  ]

 net.ra0                                                            [ started  ]

 pbbuttonsd                                                         [ started  ]

 pcmcia                                                             [ started  ]

 sysklogd                                                           [ started  ]

 netmount                                                           [ started  ]
```

..::Milu Edit: Używaj znaczników [ code ] kiedy wklejasz wyniki poleceń.

----------

## pawels

Też mam ten problem na nowo postawionym systemie. Niby wszystko skonfigurowane ale chodzić nie chce  :Confused:  . Podejrzewam że to jakaś błahostka w konfiguracji, z resztą nie jest to na razie dla mnie pilna potrzeba. Poczekam do weekendu, może rozwiązanie już tu znajdę  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## buzzer

Ok, w takim razie będę starał się podtrzymywać temat, chyba że sam znajdę czasu na tyle, żeby sobie z tym poradzić. Może macie pomysł od czego zacząć szukanie? Domyślam się że od dbusa, bo po jego update kde wyświetlał okienko ale nie montował, a po zmianie hala (0.5.5 na 0.5.7) przestało działać nawet i to.

----------

## pawels

Czy coldplug jest konieczny do automontowania w KDE?

Pytam bo jedyną różnicą przy stawianiu systemu jest to że tym razem go w ogóle nie instalowałem, wszystkie wpisy ładujące moduły umieściłem w /etc/modules.autoload.d

Po drugie: Czy w katalogu /etc/hal/fdi (i w podkatalogach) macie jakieś wpisy, pliki. Nie mogę sobie przypomnieć czy na poprzednim systemie coś tam było.

I na koniec mógłby ktoś podać swoją zawartość /etc/udev/rules.d

Z góry dzięki i pozdrawiam

PS.:Oczywiście wszystko tyczy sie tych którym chodzi hal i dbus w kde

----------

## lsdudi

a może to wina hotpluga??

 sparwdź /var/log/portage/elog/ który plik musiał być usunięty

----------

## buzzer

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> a może to wina hotpluga??
> 
>  sparwdź /var/log/portage/elog/ który plik musiał być usunięty

 

Nie mam katalogu /var/log/portage/ ....

----------

## lsdudi

to bedzie bodajże /etc/hotplug/isa.pnp                ??

rozszerzenie moze być inne nie jestem pewien ale na_pewno isa

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## w.tabin

 *buzzer wrote:*   

> Problem z automontowaniem w kde mam od czasu pojawienia się hal w wersji 0.5.7, kiedy to po upgrade hal nie startował. ...............

 

Z tego co zauważyłem wszystko masz w runlevel default a dbus powinien być w boot.

```
Runlevel: boot

 dbus                                                                                            [ started  ]

 hotplug                                                                                         [ started  ]
```

```
Runlevel: default

  hald                                                                                           [ started  ]
```

Wywal też ivman i zrób 

```
emerge hal dbus kdebase-kioslaves
```

Powinno pomóc.

Zobacz też ten wątek, jest on o montowaniu w gnome ale może tez Cię naprowadzi. Nie będziesz musiał mieć wpisów w fstab dotyczących cdrom, dvd czy też pendrive.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z tego co zauważyłem wszystko masz w runlevel default a dbus powinien być w boot.

 

niekoniecznie... ja w ogóle nie miałem dbusa dodanego do żadnego runlevela. hald w default automatycznie uruchamiał dbusa (poprzez zależności).

----------

## kneczaj

Mam identycznie zainstalowałem gentoo, kde, pola dotyczące hala w centrum sterowania są przygaszone i automontowanie nie chodzi chociaż kdebase-kioslaves mam skompilowane z flaga hal, a dbus z flagą qt3, może trzeba skompilować dbus z flagą qt4?? Dodam że mam kde 3.5.5Last edited by kneczaj on Sun Dec 31, 2006 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## w.tabin

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> Mam identycznie zainstalowałem gentoo, kde, pola dotyczące hala w centrum sterowania jest przygaszone i automontowanie nie chodzi chociaż kdebase-kioslaves mam skompilowane z flaga hal, a dbus z flagą qt3, może trzeba skompilować dbus z flagą qt4?? Dodam że mam kde 3.5.5

 

U mnie wygląda to tak:

```
emerge -pv dbus kdebase-kioslaves hal

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2  USE="X python qt3 qt4 -debug -doc -gtk -mono (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB
```

wszystko ładnie się montuje, nie mam żadnych wpisów co do pendrive, dvd czy cdr i mój  fstab wyglada tak:

```
cat /etc/fstab

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda7               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda8               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda9               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sda10              /home           ext3            noatime                 0 2

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Jak podpinam pendrive, wkładam dvd lub cd to pojawiają się ikony na pulpicie.

Pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kneczaj

ja mogę powiedzieć że mam tak:

```
emerge -pv dbus kdebase-kioslaves hal 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order: 

Calculating dependencies... done! 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2  USE="X python qt3 qt4 -debug -doc -gtk -mono (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5-r1  USE="arts hal ldap -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB
```

i nic nie chodzi  :Sad:   , oczywiście hal i dbus uruchamiane przy starcie na runlevel default, a to fstab:

```
 cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda6               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/hda7               /mnt/portage    reiser4         noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda5               /home/share     ntfs-3g         rw              0 0

/dev/hda4               /mnt/winxp      ntfs-3g         rw              0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom1     iso9660,udf  ro,user,noauto,unhide  0 0 #auto           noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/cdrom2     iso9660,udf  ro,user,noauto,unhide  0 0 #               noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            rw,user,noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Próbowałem też z zahaszowanymi wpisami dotyczącymi napędów wymiennych i też nic

W katalogu /media mam tylko plik ".keep_sys-apps_hal-0", który jest pusty

a i jeszcze:

```
groups kamil

wheel floppy audio cdrom video cdrw usb users games plugdev messagebus kamil

 rc-status

Runlevel: default

 xdm                                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 local                                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 iptables                                                                                                                      [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                     [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                      [ started  ]

 net.eth1                                                                                                                      [ started  ]

 netmount
```

----------

## psycepa

pewnie to nie o to chodzi ale ja mojego usera mam jeszcze w grupie 'disk'...

----------

## kneczaj

Znalazłem rozwiązanie problemu, a mianowicie pomogł mi update dbus i hal do wersji "niestabilnej".

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge dbus hal -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.7.1-r2  USE="crypt -acpi -debug -dmi -doc -pcmcia (-selinux)" 0 kB
```

i jeszcze emerge dbus-qt3-old

```

emerge -pv dbus-qt3-old  

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

nie wiem czy to coś dało, ale zrobiłem jeszcze:

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0 /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.2
```

, jak napisał anz w swoim poście

i oczywiście ponowne emerge kdebase-kioslaves

Znalazłem to rozwiązanie w podobnym wątku na anglojęzycznej cześci forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-524143-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-hal-start-25.html

Mam tylko pytanie: Mimo, że nośniki wymienne pojawiają się w system:/media/ to nie są automatycznie montowane lecz dopiero np jak otworzy się katalog z tym nośnikiem. Jak zrobić, aby było to całkowicie automatyczne? tzn mimo, że nie otworzę katalogu płyty w konquerorze (np system:/media/hdd) to płyta zostanie zamontowana.

EDIT: Wiem, że w KDE da się ustawić domyślną akcję wykonywaną po wykryciu płyty. Co wpisać w poleceniu, wykonywanym automatycznie, żeby po prostu zamontowało płytę

----------

## mrto

Zainteresuj się pakietem sys-apps/ivman

----------

## kneczaj

dzięki mrto zainstalowałem ivmana i CD montują się automatycznie.

Za to mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, odnośnie stacji dyskietek: przy aktywowanym hal'u nie jest ona widoczna w system:/media/ (jak ją zamontuję z terminala to wtedy jest), da się tak zrobić żeby była ciągle widoczna, a jednocześnie żeby nie trzeba jej było ręcznie montować i odmontowywać?

----------

## buzzer

Moja historia z hale ciągnie się już dłuuuugo.. Ale znalazłem sposób na obejście problemu, bo trudno to nazwać rozwiązaniem. A może dzięki temu opisowi ktoś wpadnie na to gdzie leży problem.

Po ostatnim upgrade hal wogóle nie startował. Odemergowałem go i postanowiłem zainstalować gołego (bez patchy) hala z palca.

```

./configure --prefix=

make

```

tu wywalił mi się dwa razy, tutaj:

```

lshal.c: In function 'main':

lshal.c:704: warning: implicit declaration of function 'dbus_connection_disconnect'

lshal.c:704: warning: nested extern declaration of 'dbus_connection_disconnect'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link gcc  -g -O2 -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare   -o lshal  lshal.o -ldbus-glib-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -ldbus-1   ../libhal/libhal.la 

mkdir .libs

gcc -g -O2 -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -o .libs/lshal lshal.o  /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so -lnsl /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lrt ../libhal/.libs/libhal.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so

lshal.o: In function `main':

/home/user/Documents/Sources/tmp/hal-0.5.7.1/tools/lshal.c:704: undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [lshal] Błąd 1

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/user/Documents/Sources/tmp/hal-0.5.7.1/tools'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/user/Documents/Sources/tmp/hal-0.5.7.1/tools'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/user/Documents/Sources/tmp/hal-0.5.7.1'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

```

i w jeszcze jednym miejscu, załatwiłem to kasując linię 704  w pliku /home/user/Documents/Sources/tmp/hal-0.5.7.1/tools/lshal.c oraz linię 158 w /home/konio/Documents/Sources/hal-0.5.7.1/tools/hal-device.c .

Obie dotyczyły wpisu:

dbus_connection_disconnect(conn);

Kompilacja doszła do końca, a potem:

```

make install

/etc/init.d/dbus restart

hald --daemon=yes

```

i po włożeniu palca USB wyświetliło mi się znane okienko kde. Po wybraniu opcji "otwórz w nowym oknie" palec nie został zamontowany.

Zrobiłem:

```

emerge hal

```

 a potem:

```

etc-update

```

z nadpisaniem starych plików i... od tego momentu automontowanie chodzi mi wzorowo! Jedynie hal nie jest odpalany przez rc-update ale przez wpis do /etc/conf.d/local.start (hald --daemon=yes)

Na razie nie wiem o co chodzi, gdzie jest problem. Jest, bo nie rozwiązałem go ale obszedłem, a hal dalej nie odpala przez 

/etc/init.d/hald start ....

----------

## psycepa

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-524143-highlight-.html

moze to wam pomoze i nie bedzie trzeba takich czarow robic :]

----------

## Gabrys

Dyskietki chyba się nie da automatycznie  :Rolling Eyes: 

A co do ivmana, to gryzie się z płytkami DVD.

----------

## kneczaj

a da się zrobić coś takiego, żeby dyskietka poprostu zawsze była w media:/ i ręcznie ją montować? bo w tej chwili nawet nie mam dyskietki w media:/ i najwyżej mogę montować ją z konsoli

----------

## m1k0

nowe czasy a podobne problemy

Dokładnie to samo mam z kartami SD w laptopie.

Jak zrobić aby SD było automatycznie montowane i widziane w media:/ ?

----------

## psotnik

witam, zawsze umieszczam "napedy" w pliku 

```

/etc/pmount.allow

```

pewnie juz nie jest to potrzebne ale stare przyzyczajenia   :Laughing: 

----------

## m1k0

ale czy pmount to nie jest jakiś dinozaur?

Czy nie powinno się o nim zapomnieć?

Mamy już UDEV... za bardzo to ja się nie znam i pytam.

----------

## psotnik

napewno masz racje, ale mi to juz tyle ladnych miesiecy dziala  :Very Happy:   dzila nie rusz  :Laughing: 

wiec moze jak rozwiazanie przejsciowe ten sposob potraktuj

----------

## cinek810

hym.. ale czy trzeba umieszczac wszystkie urzadzenia w pmount.allow, zeby moc nim montowac? Wydaje mi sie, ze tylko nie wymienne nosniki nalezy umieszczac. Wymienne bez umieszczenia i tak kazdy moze zamontowac... przez:

```

pmount /dev/dysk

```

----------

